# Fore or Against



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Yet more problems.....are they right or wrong to be striking 

Police strike leaves ministry on shaky ground | Egypt Independent


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I have absolutely no sympathy for the Egyptian police, specially since one of the demands of their strike was to be given the right to carry guns. Is it even legal for them to strike?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I have absolutely no sympathy for the Egyptian police, specially since one of the demands of their strike was to be given the right to carry guns. Is it even legal for them to strike?



The egyptian police carry pistols already.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt gives police more guns to defend themselves against "lawlessness" | Al Bawaba


----------



## Bedu1 (Oct 22, 2012)

aykalam said:


> Egypt gives police more guns to defend themselves against "lawlessness" | Al Bawaba


Retired police colonel, Ihab Youssef, told AP that the new order of guns would mean lower ranking policemen would be able to carry weapons on or off-duty:

"This will cause a lot of problems because they are not well trained and do not know how to use this weapon," Youssef said. "In the worst case scenario, police will end up turning into thugs after working hours."

I will refrain from making the obvious comment.


----------



## smsm42 (Dec 21, 2012)

i would say some of them have the right..only a few..

but aside from those who are actually -as the news says- being used as political pawns against their will..there are others who wouldnt hesitate to use whatever weapons u hand over to them against the protestors..and who simply would love to wipe the whole crowd out in the streets who cause them trouble..

last but not least according to the new law the public prosecutor just made official..even normal civilians can arrest anyone they think is causing trouble or might commit a crime..this will surely lead to even more devastating results and chaos i believe..it also gives the right to ppl who support the MB to actually use violence against any protestors..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

smsm42 said:


> last but not least according to the new law the public prosecutor just made official..even normal civilians can arrest anyone they think is causing trouble or might commit a crime..this will surely lead to even more devastating results and chaos i believe..it also gives the right to ppl who support the MB to actually use violence against any protestors..


"This policy crosses the state's red lines...the armed forces will not accept anything that threatens national security,"

Army will not tolerate 'political militias': Egyptian military source - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------

